# anyway to tell which pedders I have?



## CPM6inNJ (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi all, yes I have the infamous tire rub with 245 18s on the mc2 rims as I mentioned in my member intro a few weeks back. I took it back to dealer next day to get it looked at and was told the suspension was recently updated (oem parts) and my tires might be too wide. Well, they must think pedders is stock for a gto because when I stuck my head underneath... I have red springs, red shocks that say pedders gas shocks on them and move to the front I have red struts also. Is there anyway to tell which pedders kit I have? Car sits a little high in back with no dragbags visible and since I do have pedders, why am I still rubbing turning left or right?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Strut mounts or radius rod bushings are the likely suspects. Your tire size is fine. I use 265's on 9.5's up front without a problem.


----------



## CPM6inNJ (Jan 14, 2012)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Strut mounts or radius rod bushings are the likely suspects. Your tire size is fine. I use 265's on 9.5's up front without a problem.


Are the mounts and bushing the same for all the kits?...since im not sure what I have. I dont wanna order the wrong stuff. (pedders xa, street 2, etc.) And WOW! on the 265's up front! Im getting tsw's and was nervous about 265/35's on the back.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Bushings are all the same, you dont need pedders either, you can use whiteline


----------



## JusticePete (Sep 15, 2004)

CPM6inNJ said:


> Hi all, yes I have the infamous tire rub with 245 18s on the mc2 rims as I mentioned in my member intro a few weeks back. I took it back to dealer next day to get it looked at and was told the suspension was recently updated (oem parts) and my tires might be too wide. Well, they must think pedders is stock for a gto because when I stuck my head underneath... I have red springs, red shocks that say pedders gas shocks on them and move to the front I have red struts also. Is there anyway to tell which pedders kit I have? Car sits a little high in back with no dragbags visible and since I do have pedders, why am I still rubbing turning left or right?


Before you buy any parts, let's collect some data.

Do you know what your front cambers are?
When you look under the front of your car there is a radius bar, a round bar that runs from the control arm to a bush under the radiator. Do you have red bushings on both ends?
How many miles on on your GTO?
How many miles since you purchased it?


----------

